# am i pregnant



## lady24 (Dec 7, 2004)

ive been d/r for 9 days with burselin for  fet its  my 2nd attempt. My af was suppose to come today so i can book my scan i dont no whats goin on in october/november  my af came  on the 14th and september/august/july 11th my af will come from the earliest 11th the  latest 14th im not sure if  i am late because im d/r.but when  i was d/r back in september my af came on the  normal time  like clockwork i dont think im preganat dh has  low sperm count  but he did get my pregnant 18 mths ago .when i want af to come she dont come and when i want her  not to come she comes well i will give her  by the wkend then .


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Welcome to the laws of af. She sure does come when she wants and never when *you* want. Hang on in there, I think it has just been delayed due to the drugs which can happen.

Ruth


----------

